# Email Could not be delivered



## techsupportman (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello Everyone I have a few people/customers that I cannot send email to yet others I can like: 
yahoo
co workers and I can receive emails from any one even those whom I cannot send do to the following error:

This message was created automatically by mail delivery software.

A message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of its recipients. This is a permanent error. The following address(es) failed:

[email protected]
SMTP error from remote mail server after initial connection:
host mail2.xxxxxx.xxx [xxx.xxx.xx.30]: 554-mail2.xxxxxx.xxx
554 Your access to this mail system has been rejected due to the sending MTA's poor reputation. If you believe that this failure is in error, please contact the intended recipient via alternate means.

Any (detailed) assistance would be great! And thanks.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Sounds like your IP address or your mail host has been flagged as a spammer. My guess is you can't send to hotmail or perhaps AOL. You can go to http://www.spamhaus.org/ and see if your IP has been tagged or that of your mail host.


----------

